# What blue Cichlid is this one? Thanks!



## Clau (Oct 11, 2012)

Can you help me identify this little blue guy I picked from an assorted cichlids tank?
Thanks!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a demasoni-kenyi cross to me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a pure Pseudotropheus demasoni, although it hasn't got the most desirable markings.


----------



## Clau (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought based on my search online, but wanted to hear your thoughts as I'm new to African Cichlids.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno I reckon iether could be right. Hope you have a lot of em both are real nasty to small numbers of similar Mbuna. 12 being about the min if pure demasoni, hate to think what the number and size of tank you would need for a demasoni-lombardoi cross. :dancing:

Mbuna can be a bit difficult long term if you pick up stuff that you know nothing about.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Dunno I reckon iether could be right. Hope you have a lot of em both are real nasty to small numbers of similar Mbuna. 12 being about the min if pure demasoni, hate to think what the number and size of tank you would need for a demasoni-lombardoi cross. :dancing:
> 
> Mbuna can be a bit difficult long term if you pick up stuff that you know nothing about.


Sounds like he only has one. It could work with other aggressive fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Note, 1	Pseudotropheus demasoni
1	Pseudotropheus crabro
1	Tropheus duboisi
1	Electric Yellow

This is not a great stocking list, particularly for a 29 gallon aquarium. Of these fishes, I would only keep electric yellows, and demasoni in such a tank. Ps. crabro can grow to 10", and can be quite aggressive. Tropheus do best with other Tropheus, and can be too aggressive for a 29 gallon.

I might recommend getting 1 male, and 4 female electric yellows, and the single demasoni... along with perhaps a few tiger barbs.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Note, 1	Pseudotropheus demasoni
> 1	Pseudotropheus crabro
> 1	Tropheus duboisi
> 1	Electric Yellow
> ...


Oh, heh. I did not know his full stocking. I'm just trying to imagine a 10 inch fish in a 29g


----------



## Clau (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks all for the tips!

How long does it take to the Ps. Crabro to get so big? to reach his max size?
Yes, I know, it depends on many factors, but what would you say the average time is?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A year to a year and a half.


----------



## Clau (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Clau (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought you guys would like to see the fish after a few months...


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

It has matured well! Great looking fish!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Form an unpromicing start its turned out to be a lovely Pseudotropheus demasoni.
Not seen the bars fill in so well before myself.
Very happy to have been wrong. Nice fish.

All the best James


----------

